# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Харинама, Харинама, Харинама !!!

## Krishna Parishat das

Не удержался от того, чтобы не разместить эту ссылку. Хотя подобного видео может и много, но хорошо когда ссылки с интересными моментами собраны в одном месте и легко доступны.
Настоящий певец революции на улице города.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d01SgkA4_J4

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Нектар Харинамы. Москва зажигает. 58-я секунда
http://www.harinama.ru/index.php/video

----------


## John Lock

Харе Кришна!Да, видео действительно стоящее - удивительное исполнение!Спасибо Вам большое Кришна Паришат прабху за ссылку!Надо ее сразу в избранное положить!

----------


## John Lock

Не в тему но очень захотелось поделиться)))
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BT3zqfEjq7c

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Нектар харинамы

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfHQk1PBQko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEbO8wk7gcY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svt2jAHKOT0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjMXqyyYNSc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouahzz9vttk

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Харе Кришна!
Ни где не встречала видео, где харинаму в таком виде как у нас, проводят  именно индусы в Индии (а не европейцы в Индии).
Есть такое видео?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Традиционные Индийские Харинамы можно видеть в Маяпуре.
А какой момент вас смущает? Единственное, что я замечаю, это то что в Индии, матаджи традиционно идут в конце Харинамы.
(воспитаны очень застенчивыми, хотя кто их знает, весь внутренний мир)

А на этих видео матаджи воодушевленно танцуют впереди. Вы на это намекаете?  

Но опять же, если вспомнить, то весь Шримад-Бхагаватам и Чайтанью-Чаритамриту с комментариями Шрила Прабхупада смог напечатать на западе, а не в Индии. И что касается размаха строительства храмов, то запад в этом отношении не отстает и мыслит большими затеями и многое другое.

Также и Харинамы на западе стараются сделать с максимумом красоты, привлекательности, организованности...

В Индии традиционно почтительное отношение к Харинамам. А на западе это ново.
Если мы не задавим народ своей волной, то народ может задавить нас.

Если вести себя скромно и уныло на Харинаме, то можно получить орден "Тухлого помидора" или "Сырого яйца" который растечется у вас по груди (также Кришна может наградить таким орденом, если личное стремление к славе и почету будет слишком большим)


И насколько известно, в древности, Индийские танцы исполнялись  в Храмах для Бога. И поэтому Харинама - это их истинное предназначение.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Традиционные Индийские Харинамы можно видеть в Маяпуре.


Например на этом видео http://video.mail.ru/mail/parama.purusha/199/1364.html я не увидела индусов, в основном европейские лица.



> А какой момент вас смущает? Единственное, что я замечаю, это то что в Индии, матаджи традиционно идут в конце Харинамы.
> (воспитаны очень застенчивыми, хотя кто их знает, весь внутренний мир)
> 
> А на этих видео матаджи воодушевленно танцуют впереди. Вы на это намекаете?


Я намекаю на то, что культура танцевать на харинаме в том стиле, который можно наблюдать, ИМХО имеет не индийское происхождение. 
В Индии я не увидела ни в одном храме Исккон на киртане *организованно* танцующих матаджи и прабху...и если такие танцы были, то их исполняли европейцы. 
Индусы в лучшем случае переминались с ноги на ногу.
Поискала в сети видео с харинамы в Индии, и тоже не нашла, чтобы она проходила в таком стиле, как у нас...или опять таки в исполнении европейцев.

Мне просто интересно, почему так  исторически сложилось и откуда в действительности пошел именно такой стиль харинамы, как у нас.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Шрила Прабхупада: Продолжайте петь и танцевать. Даже если вам кажется, что это несколько искусственно, не обращайте внимания. Экстаз придет. Метод все равно подействует. Это пение настолько могущественно, что если вы просто будете продолжать, то постепенно почувствуете настоящее блаженство и счастье. Санкиртана необычайно могущественна. Сделайте упор на санкиртане и вдохновляйте других. Тогда все пойдет как надо...

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

...На протяжении последующих пяти лет Аиндра прабху ежедневно проводил на улицах Нью-Йорка 12-часовую харинама-санкиртану. Независимо от того, была у него поддержка в лице других преданных или нет, он каждый день выгонял лично им оборудованный под алтарь фургон к городским площадям и часами напролет воспевал маха-мантру, отвлекаясь только в тех случаях, когда кто-то интересовался книгами, разложенными на лотке...

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

...Вишнуджана Свами пел восемь, а иногда больше, часов каждый день на улице и в храме. Он вдохновил тысячи людей принять сознание Кришны, часто просто благодаря пению святых имен Бога. Когда Шрила Прабхупада услышал в храме Лос-Анджелеса его пение, он сказал: «Я гуляю по Вайкунтхе. Я гуляю по Вайкунтхе. Я гуляю по Вайкунтхе!»...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна!
> Ни где не встречала видео, где харинаму в таком виде как у нас, проводят  именно индусы в Индии (а не европейцы в Индии).
> Есть такое видео?


Единственное отличие наших Харинам от тех, кто проходят в Индии, это то, что у нас во многих местах впереди идут танцующие девушки. Это пошло с фестивальных Харинам в Польше, оттуда это пришло к нам. Это конечно же западное изобретение. Однако, это не касается сути Харинама Санкиртана Ягьи - совместного пения Святого Имени на улицах городов и деревень. Формы могут отличаться, но суть одна. 

В Индии Харинамы проводят например так:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Мне лично тоже по душе больше обычный формат Харинамы, когда девушки не идут впереди, но однако это второстепенная  вещь.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вот еще пример Харинамы в Индии:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харинамы ИСККОН в Индии не отличаются от Харинам, которые проводят Гаудия матхи. Вот как эта например, в Маяпуре:

----------


## Aniruddha das

А вот Харинама ИСККОН в Маяпуре во время Навадпипа Мандала Парикрамы:

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Ольга Ч.

*Aniruddha das*
Спасибо большое за видео
Форма очень отличается, хотя суть конечно же одна - совместное воспевание Святого Имени
Как Вы думаете, почему у нас привился польский фестивальный вариант, а не традиционный индийский?

----------


## Sankarshana das



----------


## Aniruddha das

> *Aniruddha das*
> Спасибо большое за видео
> Форма очень отличается, хотя суть конечно же одна - совместное воспевание Святого Имени
> Как Вы думаете, почему у нас привился польский фестивальный вариант, а не традиционный индийский?


Нельзя сказать, что это везде. В Москве конкретно могу сказать, что этот стиль нравится ответственному за Харинамы, вот и вся тайна.  :smilies:  Для обычных людей конечно, когда впереди красиво танцуют нарядные девушки, все выглядит более привлекательно. 

Надо понимать, что для индусов Харинамы - вещь более привычная. В России и других странах Запада ситуация другая.  Но опять же, нельзя говорить, что везде именно так проводят Харинамы. И опять же, это второстепенный момент. И если в результате того, что впереди идут красивые девушки, больше людей будет отдавать свое внимание Харинаме, то это даже хорошо. Святое Имя абсолютно, и если привлекшись красивыми танцами девушек, джива больше времени проведет слушая Святое Имя, то это хорошо.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Новогодние Харинамы в Киеве
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npEtK...eature=related

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Сочи эпизоды, много интервью

http://video.yandex.ru/users/spirit-soul/view/10

----------


## Sergeй

30.09.12 в Приморье прошёл экологический праздник "День Тигра". Преданные Владивостока вышли на харинаму
04.11.12 Праздничная харинама в День народного единства в Партизанске:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T93x...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

День Тигра во Владивостоке. Праздничная харинама с тигром и тигрицей!

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Во Владивостоке проходят яркие зимние харинамы! Матаджи - снегурочки. Прабху - снеговички. Очень красиво!

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Харинама,  Брейк Данс, Поп локинг.  Что ни шаг то танец, что ни слово то песня.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVjJU...im7rQ&index=36

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Харинамный спецназ. Бхакты зажигают.
За гармошкой - Рам Рой дас
На мриданге - Говинда дас; близкие спутники Аиндры прабху.
Труба - Экалавья дас

http://www.facebook.com/video/video....53850977997332

Танцевальное сопровождение, синхронный поп локинг (Pop-Locking, Popping) 
 вдвоём интересная идея для молодёжи, интересно смотрится в ритм, привлекательно.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Ежегодная Падаятра по южным городам России  2012

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Фильм студии Yuga-Dharma Film 2013 года. О приключениях преданных группы "В каждом городе и деревне" на улицах городов Украины. Продолжение экшена "SANKIRTAN REVOLUTION". Новые интервью и танцы людей на улицах городов Батькивщины, разгромные слова Аиндры Прабху и удивительные живые киртаны Харинам не оставят равнодушными,вдохновят и очистят даже самого последнего демона, рожденного в этот мрачный Век Кали.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхаты ЖЖГГГУУУУТТТТТ!!!!!
 (ссылка на facebook)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Сергей Лисин

Harinama Russia Italy 2014 Харинама Владивосток 2014

----------

